# Screw Down Crown - How Tight



## joe (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello everyone, I have recently purchased a Seiko Divers (SKX007) watch from RLT, and have been lurking in the forum for a while (researching which divers watch I should go for).

I have a question regarding the crown - how tight should it be screwed down in order to ensure water resistance? I've never owned a divers watch until now.

Thanks in advance!

Joe


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Joe.

The crown just needs to be finger tight. The crowns and threads on these are so strong that you can't really over tighten them by hand anyway.


----------



## joe (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks Roy for your prompt reply!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Joe...Hope you hang around and post often


----------



## joe (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks jasonm - I shall certainly be frequenting the forum!


----------

